# TWO 12L4 questions



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey folks my questions are:

1. Is there any advantage to using the 5 degree blocks on the car ????

2. (and this is the sticky one) Are there any online places that specialize in parts and such for these (12L4's) cars ?? I ask because I know of one or two that are oval special sites.


----------

